# Need fast help, dog ate coil



## Alex (16/8/15)

Need fast help. Dog ate coil.
submitted 6 hours ago * by jlmusic87

My girlfriends dog ate a used coil. Should I use hydrogen peroxide?

EDIT: Everything's good, dog will be fine. I'll leave this here for advice for future dumb pucs like me.


I just had to share this, the comments are awesome. - " https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3h5l2m/need_fast_help_dog_ate_coil/


.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/8/15)

Screw your dog into a ohm meter before you take any action. Then pinch him a little bit with some ceramic tweezers to get any hot spots out of your canine.

Thats was the best thing I read all morning !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Average vapor Joe (16/8/15)

"Hydrogen peroxide" ....
DA FUQ?!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/8/15)

This is so funny!!!!!


----------



## Ashley A (16/8/15)

And alll because you didn't let the dog have a toot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (16/8/15)

So every time he barks does he make clouds?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (16/8/15)

Paulie said:


> So every time he barks does he make clouds?



Beta testing for the doge v6

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------

